# What is the most expensive BMW ever?



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

Post pics if you can!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Probably an M6 convertible, or a Z8 when they had those nasty market adjustments a few years back.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

isnt the 760? it starts at $180,000.00


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

sunny_j said:


> isnt the 760? it starts at $180,000.00


$180K? No way.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

canadian


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

sunny_j said:


> isnt the 760? it starts at $180,000.00


Hahaha that's funny you reply because I saw your car in a post and that's what inspired me to make this thread!


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

If you factor in inflation - Probably the early 90's 850CSi's or the 1978 M1 - wasn't that priced in or above Ferrari/Lambo territory in it's day?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

At release or current market prices?

A prewar 328 with a Le Mans or Mille Miglia history can be over $1M





































Yummy!


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

Andm99 said:


> If you factor in inflation - Probably the early 90's 850CSi's or the 1978 M1 - wasn't that priced in or above Ferrari/Lambo territory in it's day?


I said best price _ever_ so that means the best price of it's day. Factoring in inflation would help us better understand what it would be like today; but doing so is not so easy.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

Bimmer M.D. said:


> Hahaha that's funny you reply because I saw your car in a post and that's what inspired me to make this thread!


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

ftw


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

are we talking about production cars or just bmw's in general?


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

oh no no just BMWs period.


----------



## TuningHuman (Aug 5, 2007)

Could it be the NAZCA BMW's


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

wow what are those? I want those.


----------



## TuningHuman (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.autowp.ru/pictures/bmw_i...p.ru_italdesign_bmw_nazca_c2_prototype_10.jpg

http://www.autogen.pl/cars/BMWNazcaC2/4.jpg

http://i.pbase.com/u23/car_lover/large/12842563.BMWNazca.jpg


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

two of those links don't work.


----------

